# How do I know if my goats are getting enough feed?



## BellaM (Sep 18, 2020)

My goats are on browse during the day (mostly wattle trees, some indigenous veld and the odd mulberry tree) and they get pellets twice a day. I adjust the pellets based on if there's any waste or absolutely none left (I like there to be a few pellets left which I interpret as they're getting enough but not overeating). But I noticed that my doe's sides near her rear are indented on both sides. It could be because I put her with my ram two weeks ago and she's getting more exercise than she's used to? Other than that, she's eating/drinking/ruminating/pooping/talking normally.


----------



## River Farm (Sep 19, 2020)

From my experience, goats will usually eat what they need and not overeat. Except with chicken food (they go crazy for it). So if you think she might not be eating enough just give a little more feed and they should self-regulate.  : )


----------



## Anonymouse (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm a very new goat owner.....  I have no idea if I am overfeeding or underfeeding them.  There are 2 adult goats - a doe and a buck.  I used to split a 2QT feed scoop of all purpose livestock pellets between two bowls for them.  Then I read something somewhere that goats should NOT be fed pellets unless they are feeding kids, but should only be given hay and allowed to forage.  It's pretty cold here and there isn't much for them to forage in their run in the middle of winter...so it seemed a little cruel to suddenly stop feeding them pellets.  So instead, I decreased the pellets to 1 QT and added a 1 cup scoop of black oil sunflower seeds and a 1 cup scoop of whole oats.   Is this better?  Worse?  They do get unlimited access to hay so I know they aren't starving.  They also have access to a billy block and bucket of minerals.


----------



## messybun (Dec 16, 2020)

Your first instinct was right. Especially in winter goats need some supplements. Personally, I don’t really like sunflowers because of their high fat. But people differ in opinions. My suspicion is your gal has worms. Some people worry about measuring everything, my goats don’t get that treatment lol. They get what they eat and a little more just in case. Then, in the summer with grass and everything I reduce all supplements to basically nothing. Of course minerals, but aside from bread or treats they don’t get much corn or anything unless they look thin. In the winter I give unlimited hay and corn. My goats also get day old bread all the time. A lot of people don’t like giving bread and deer corn to goats, but it works for mine. I think most of the problem with goat pellets comes in with males, it is very rich diet for them. Females tend to burn more because of babies and nursing.


----------

